# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  للبحث عن أي شي داخل جهازك‏

## اريام الدلوعة

*ava find*




برنامج صغير فى الحجم كبير فى الفائدة فهو بحق من اعظم البرامج التى رايتها فى حياتى، فهو يستبدل برنامج البحث الممل والبطىء الموجود مع نظام الويندوز وصورة الكلب الذى يظل يشمشم ويشمشم بحثا عن الملف الذى تريده داخل جهازك ..




جوائز حصل عليها البرنامج :


 

واجهة البرنامج :





لتحميل البرنامج : [ هنـــا ] - الحجم [ 955 كيلوبايت ] 



شكراً لكم ،،
http://www.ojqji.net/vb/showthread.php?t=46339

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*تسلمييين* 

*ويعطيك ربي الف عاافيه خيتووو*

----------


## صالح 48

ما شا الله
سريع جدا جدا
ما كنت اتصوره بهالسرعة
برنامج يستحق الجوائز هذه و اكثر كمان
الف الف شكر لك على هذا البرنامج

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بحق مشاركة مفيدة 

يعطيك العافية

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

مشكورين على الزيارة 
ويعطيكم ربي الصحة والعافية

----------

